# Operation of police powers under the Terrorism Act 2000 - UK Report



## daftandbarmy (10 Dec 2020)

Pretty interesting, arrests down a bit over last year....

Operation of police powers under the Terrorism Act 2000 and subsequent legislation: Arrests, outcomes, and stop and search Great Britain, financial year ending March 2020

Key results - There were 261 arrests for terrorism-related activity in the year ending 31 March 2020, 19 fewer than the number in the previous 12-month period (a fall of 7%)

Of the 261 arrests for terrorist-related activity: 
• 92 (35%) persons were released pending further investigation 
• 82 (31%) resulted in a charge, of which 66 were for terrorism-related offences 
• 58 people (22%) were released without charge 
• 19 (7%) faced alternative action, for example receiving a caution, being recalled to prison or being transferred to immigration authorities 
• 10 cases were awaiting an outcome to be assigned.


https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/891341/police-powers-terrorism-mar2020-hosb1520.pdf


----------

